# Game Thread: 76ers Vs Knicks (Feb. 14)



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*February 14th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)

New York Knicks (20-31) Vs Philadelphia 76ers (25-26)

@Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA*
Aired on:







and









*Projected Starting Lineups:*


 ]

*Season Series:* Knicks lead series 2-0.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

This game is going to require everyone to step up their games. Iggy needs to put some points on the board.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SixersFan</b>!
> This game is going to require everyone to step up their games. Iggy needs to put some points on the board.


I honestly think Iggy has hit the wall. Hes still trying though and thats a good sign. I think Obrien should rest him some for the next few weeks and then have him going full force from that point on.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I honestly think Iggy has hit the wall. Hes still trying though and thats a good sign. I think Obrien should rest him some for the next few weeks and then have him going full force from that point on.


Maybe the ASB will help?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SixersFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe the ASB will help?


Hes playing in the Rookie game, but after that hope so


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

According to the Injury Report on sixers.com, John Salmons is out with ashmatic bronchitis, and Kenny Thomas is a game-time decision.

We need Kenny, because even though I think Corliss will be able to score at will against Kurt Thomas, I don't want to see him playing 43 minutes again.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

and this is a traditional dificult game for us even if we know the knicks aren´t good at this moment .
in the last games between both teams knicks are wining us so tonight we have to win because we have more team .


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

AI still on fire....22 Points and 5 Assists with 4:30 left in the half


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

AI's gone cold, and the Knicks are coming back with 7 left.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Geezus...a one point game and the Knicks even had the lead momentarilly ! What's going on ? Where the hell is the Philly defense ?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> Geezus...a one point game and the Knicks even had the lead momentarilly ! What's going on ? Where the hell is the Philly defense ?


Geezus? 

Defensive lapses have been there problem the whole season. It's like the whole team has ADD.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> 
> 
> Geezus?
> ...


 Please don't even try to judge me...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> 
> 
> Please don't even try to judge me...


You mean don't ever, right?

Geezus, you're way too sensitive.:grinning:


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

One chance to tie or go ahead with 3 seconds on the clock.....


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> 
> 
> You mean don't ever, right?
> ...


  , My bad dude.....WE WIN ! IVERSON MAKES THE GAME WINNING DISH TO JACKSON FOR THE LAYUP ! WOOHOO !


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> One chance to tie or go ahead with 3 seconds on the clock.....


AND JACKSON SCORES!!! off the Iverson assist


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

You Guys See The Dunk By Andre? That Was Sick Man!
This Dude Is Amazin.. I Really Like His Game.
Also Good Win By The Sixers! Poor Knicks, Can't Finish Off Games! They Stink


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

STFU! :upset:


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Korver should be shoorting a higher percentage on his three's though...4-11 won't be good enough against the more elite teams...well that is unless AI continues his best Jordan imitation in years...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We're back on top of the Atlantic! If we manage to beat the Pistons next game then I think that it will be a true turning point in our season. After the All-Star break we could go on a run and maybe make 45-48 wins.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm not certain beating Detroit but I think Philly can take the Knicks again when they travel to NYC in some time...Boston has Memphis and the Lakers coming up and I'm betting that they'll lose both of those games....


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> I'm not certain beating Detroit but I think Philly can take the Knicks again when they travel to NYC in some time...Boston has Memphis and the Lakers coming up and I'm betting that they'll lose both of those games....


Have faith my friend, have faith.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

ohh man what a 2 dunks of iggy this guy is really deserving to be in the dunk contest the alley hoop was sick and a jump and the other dunk is a like in be in one dunk contes sick.
and as i hate lakers i hope they win against boston .
detriot is terrific to paly.
iverson last night in the first half scores more pts then in the other 29 to 31 pts and in second half more assists then pts 7 points but in the last play he had a great assist.
this D collapses are ver weak this season we last some games like this and one against the knicks.


----------

